# Minimum Size Jigging Reel to Tackle 100lb AJ's?



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

Looking to purchase a new setup for this year for all around jigging in the Gulf and want something capable of 100lb tunas and 100lb AJ's just in case one ever showed up. Not really wanting to spend more than 400.

These are my thoughts so far:

-Avet SX Raptor
-Avet JX 6/3
-Shimano Saragosa 10000 (too small?)
-Shimano Saragosa 18000 (too heavy?)
-Okuma Cedros Star Drag 10 or 12

What would you guys recommend on a 400 dollar budget?

Thanks,
Zach


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Catching Tuna and AJ's in the 100lb range is quit rare and not very common so I would target fish in the 50-75lb range. That's more doable and the gear you listed will do the job quit well.

I would look into a Sea Magic Jigging Rod from Serious Tackle and pair it up with a 18000 Gosa with upgraded carbon drags. This setup would be perfect for an all-around GOM jigging combo.

You can always upgrade to high-end gear later...

Here's the kicker...you'll spend more than $400 in jigs!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

There's a Saltist jigging combo in the For Sale section for $350!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Great set-up*

Saltist LD 40 2speed with spiral wrapped Eye jigging Rod from Pinnacle Marine. Along with 80lbs braid and you'll be set back about $500.00. A great all around Smooth as glass set-up.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

If you go with conventional then the Shimano Trinidad 40N. Its a lil more then your price range but it will do the job. Narrow spool are really good for jigging. It helps the line lay evenly. Wide spool usually the line stack up on one side when speed jigging. The Accurate Boss BX single speed 500N is also a good choice. Its also a lil over your price range. 

If go with spinning I would go with the Shimano Saragosa 18000. For $300.00 its a good deal and will land fish up to 100 lbs. Only thing you need to do is change out the stock drag to carbontex drags and your drag will be silky smooth.


I wouldn't recommend two speed reels for jigging.


----------

